# What is this knife?



## tomborgstrom (May 19, 2022)

I bought this knife when I lived in Japan 30 or so years ago, and it has basically stayed in a box in the garage until I “rediscovered” it today. Any idea what it is or who made it or what the kanji says?

The blade is 200mm long, 30mm high and 3mm thick at the thickest.

It looks like it might be a ko yanagiba, single bevel but the back side doesn’t seem to be obviously hollow ground like my deba.


----------



## blokey (May 19, 2022)

The kanjis are Ibuki 伊吹Seki Magodai(?) 関孫大, not sure how 大 here is pronounced. Search did not turn up many result.


----------



## tomborgstrom (May 19, 2022)

Thanks! I did a quick search and found the same knife for sale on eBay for $35 

“Japanese Kitchen knife Sashimi Knife Ibuki Seki Magoroku 200mm Yanagiba Hocho”

I still might take it up to Bernal to get sharpened and see how much I use it.


----------



## blokey (May 19, 2022)

Nice, I was wondering what 関孫大 was, so it was actually 関孫六, it is a sub brand of Kei which also produces Shun.


----------



## Atso_J (May 25, 2022)

tomborgstrom said:


> Thanks! I did a quick search and found the same knife for sale on eBay for $35
> 
> “Japanese Kitchen knife Sashimi Knife Ibuki Seki Magoroku 200mm Yanagiba Hocho”
> 
> I still might take it up to Bernal to get sharpened and see how much I use it.


I brought one of these back to life as a Christmas present for my dad. I had acquired it in junk state and it turned out pretty decent after proper sharpening by hand. Yours seems to be in way better condition to start with! These are the kind of knives that are better than new after the first sharpening.


----------

